# i need a homemade spaghetti sauce recipe



## croketpotmeathead (Mar 4, 2010)

i need a spaghetti sauce recipe with peppers in it please thanks


----------



## tasunkawitko (Mar 4, 2010)

click here and here for two good ones. peppers can be added.


----------



## smokingd (Mar 10, 2010)

Here is one I did
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=80565


----------



## dyce51 (Mar 10, 2010)

Here is the recipe I use and I just modify to what I want.  The canning site it comes from has hundreds of great recipes too.

http://www.pickyourown.org/spaghettisauce.htm


----------

